# The final solution - what I came up with regarding auxiliary propulsion (pic heavy)



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

...


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

nice looking bracket. Good idea and nice craftsmanship. Thumbs up from me

Mitch


----------



## upei1 (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome design. What type of boat/transom is it going on?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Neat idea, hard to predict how usage over time will hold up. Could be a lot of weight and strain on those welds. I'm imagining that physically installing the outboard in the mount will be an exercise to some degree, ie retrieving it, leaning over the transom, tightening fasteners, etc.

Gasoline in a lazerete is a no no. 

Giving up a lazerete to accommodate the increased space gained by removing the main engine is confusing.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> and _one_ of these days one of my ideas brought to fruition is going to convince you I'm not _quite_ as dumb as you think... (grin)


You got a long way to go Bubb! :laugher


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> ........with a built in fuel tank.....


This will complicate having no gas in laz.



> This is designed as a "barely there" motor idea, and _one_ of these days one of my ideas brought to fruition is going to convince you I'm not _quite_ as dumb as you think... (grin)


I wish you had the ability you avoid these baiting comments, they usually ultimately get you in trouble.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

What size boat do you expect to be able to push with a 3 or 4 hp motor?


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris,

Nice work, assuming the welds are sound. it would be interesting to see how long it takes to get the motor out and mounted, started and getting underway when a big barge or other commercial vessel is about to run you down. In your pictures it looked like your boat was about 30 feet. 3 to 4 HP may push it in calm waters with minimal current. If you have any chop where you are going you will need the longest shaft you can get or you will be "spinning your wheels". I guess it all depends on how often you will have to use it as to whether you leave it on permanently or mount it each time you need it. 3 to 4 HP seems kind of whimpy but it is a whole lot better than nothing. Curious about your battery charging capabilities?

Dabnis


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

That's pretty freakin' brilliant CnC. Nice work, dude.

I have a 4hp on my C27 (built in fuel tank, etc.). It's pretty dicey in windy conditions due to the low power - but it works just fine if you make sure inertia and time are your friends.

Also, the oversized backing plate is a good idea. There is a lot of force applied by continually raising and lowering the motor on those swing mounts. Maybe you should just go with a fixed mount that slides in and out of the BracketSquared?



chrisncate said:


> I should have been more detailed Minn: I wouldn't/won't store gas in the laz (of course), and the bracket takes up a _very_ small area of the large lazerette. A small o/b can stow in one of the massive cockpit lockers (_still_ leaving room for two bodies if need be), or on a rail, and a small 2.5 gallon gas container can stow on deck when the potential for it's use is anticipated.
> 
> I should have noted that we're talking 3 or 4 hp max I believe (40/44# - easy for me to lift from any angle at my age and size), with a built in fuel tank. No gas lines, etc. Basically something that can power our small hard dink, as well as push us down a fairway or parts of the ICW in favorable conditions. Simple, small.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't see the photos where I am, (yet) but it sounds like a good idea. I think you should try to source a two-stroke 5hp engine. The weight would be comparable, and you'll have more HP.

If you coordinate with winds and currents, hopefully this can get you through those narrow, unsailable areas of the ICW. I'm glad you came up with some kind of emergency propulsion.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

NOT that it does not take HP to move a boat BUT IMHP I think there is a massive misunderstanding of just how bad a standard prop is 

Because 4HP moved the 8000# Cal 29 at 4.5 knots and while the now healthy A4 will go 6.5 + the stern sinks above 5.5 knots

The biggect issue was NOT sinking the motor while crossing some BIG barge wakes in NYC 

They use pretty much the same system on Jboats Up to the J29 MHOB


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice job, Chris. Hope meet up with you can Cate again this spring.

Gary


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris,

Wondering what effect taking out maybe 300 to 400 pounds from way down low and adding 50 or so pounds way back and up high might have on the sailing characteristics of your boat? Maybe making it a bit tender? Seems like a big change in the overall design function? If you can find someone that has made the same change it would be interesting.

Dabnis


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

dabnis said:


> Chris,
> 
> Wondering what effect taking out maybe 300 to 400 pounds from way down low and adding 50 or so pounds way back and up high might have on the sailing characteristics of your boat? Maybe making it a bit tender? Seems like a big change in the overall design function? If you can find someone that has made the same change it would be interesting.
> 
> Dabnis


The void where the engine was, probably will not remain empty. He'll load it with gear which will probably offset the missing weight somewhat.

Now that I'm home, the gear looks solid, and well-made. I really encourage you to look for a 5 - 8 hp TWO-STROKE outboard. It'll be very light and give you a better push against an adverse current. If you're going for a 4-stroke engine, then yeah, 4hp is probably your weight limit.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Chris, that's a good idea... but like most, it's not new. We had a boat built in 1982 with exactly that setup - a 24 foot dayracer that raced one-design with the motor below on the cabin sole. We had the exact same type of bracket that accepted the more standard lighter duty spring loaded OB bracket.

We left the motor on the bracket and lifted the whole assembly off the slider just as you plan to do.. there was a keeper pin to prevent the motor/mount from 'hopping' off the transom on a big wave.

Nevertheless, good thinking, and nice work - should work fine!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Seems like an uncharacteristically pragmatic way of dealing with having no engine; carrying an engine for use 'as needed'. 
I also must agree that the looks of an outboard hanging off your pretty stern overhang is anathema. 
Your bracket bracket looks pretty solid too. Time will tell. If it works then you can patent it and see if it helps your cruising kitty.
For those that asked, I believe that CnC has a 30' S&S sloop, IIRC. Nice looking boat and he has really spared few details with his re-fit.
It is going to be along winter so as far as I'm concerned you can make baiting comments all winter long but in the spring you better be heading somewhere.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great!!

Watch out for bigger seas, where the prop might come out of the water (or the engine get submerged).

Regards,
Brad


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris,

OK, so noted, 50 extra gallons or so should hold you for a day or two. As said earlier a small motor is better than no motor. Hope it all works out as planned, keep us posted.

Dabnis


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Faster said:


> Chris, that's a good idea... but like most, it's not new. We had a boat built in 1982 with exactly that setup - a 24 foot dayracer that raced one-design with the motor below on the cabin sole. We had the exact same type of bracket that accepted the more standard lighter duty spring loaded OB bracket.
> 
> We left the motor on the bracket and lifted the whole assembly off the slider just as you plan to do.. there was a keeper pin to prevent the motor/mount from 'hopping' off the transom on a big wave.
> 
> Nevertheless, good thinking, and nice work - should work fine!


Thanks!  You wouldn't happen to have any pics would you? I'd love to see another design on this idea.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

chrisncate said:


> Thanks!  You wouldn't happen to have any pics would you? I'd love to see another design on this idea.


No close-ups, but here's a couple of views I found on the web.. you can see the molded recess where the slide plate was installed, (it's aluminum unlike your SS fabrication)

These are Vancouver (now SoCal) built Martin 242s... great little boats...

One shot without motor/bracket, the other with bracket.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Nice job Chris! I've often thought that a mount similar to that, but much longer top to bottom, would be a great way to store the outboard. When you want to put it on the dingy just pull a pin and slide it down to water level and hop in the dinghy to transfer it to the transom. Or if the main engine/prop is kaput, use the outboard for propulsion like you are planning to do. When done just pull it up and lock in place. Seeyalatermoonglow has a nifty setup that does what I"m doing a crummy job of trying to explain, his uses an aluminum tube to go up and down on.


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> I have also been thinking about an amidship removable mount for an o/b in addition to this one a la Yves Gelinas, (versatility, options are always a good thing)..


???...Tell us more, can't visualize what you mean or what it would do.

By the way, I also hate the motor hanging off look, along with (on a smaller boat) the leverage of the weight out there effecting the handling. I have a Victoria 18 with a stern similar to yours and could not bear to hang the included new motor, hated it.

Last summer I purchased 8ft. oars, the longest I could get overhead in the quarter berths, and experimented around till I found the best place to mount oarlocks. With such a small boat, the oars worked quite well coming into the boat ramp/trailer, the wharf, or getting out of a windless bay behind islands into the open. I rigged an electric trolling motor with plug in wiring to a solar battery, just in case, but kept it defiantly lashed to the bow pulpit.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> I have also been thinking about an amidship removable mount for an o/b in addition to this one a la Yves Gelinas, (versatility, options are always a good thing)..


Or for a BBQ Grill! You could potentially use that mount for a lot of things... Ladder perhaps?


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

chrisncate said:


> Well, here is Yves Gelinas idea - it's a "swing arm" arrangement that puts his o/b on the quarter:
> 
> 
> 
> .. what I'm gonna do is make a removable mount that brings the motor closer to amidships, but not quite amidships. Yves uses a 15hp (I Think)..


Interesting, sure removes the leverage effect of hanging it off the transom. And, you don't have to add your body weight way back there as well, just to control it.

Thanks!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Fish or cut bait*



chrisncate said:


> The way you wrote that last part sounds like you're coming for me when your ice cave melts and you emerge this spring
> 
> Re; pragmatism - I hear you but what else can I do? Unless it's "on the outside, all the time", I need a small amount of motor for the locks/ narrow unsailable channels, no? This bracket was born out of the many discussions/debates/arguments right here on the motorless topic you know... I take things seriously (even when I don't), and I freely admit many of you made good arguments.


And I do think it is a clever idea. You would not be the first person to head down the eastern seaboard with only an outboard. This guy did it in 1912: http://www.amazon.com/Boy-Me-Cat-Henry-Plummer/dp/1589762266
Betcha' didn't know they even had outboards in 1912!

Still waiting for the 'ice caves' to form up here. The threat is only that I like to get down to 'Naptown about twice a year for a sail on your skinny Chessy waters. I'd be happy to stop by your boat and admire and lambaste all the hard work you have put into your boat.

I'm in FL right now, heading down to the keys to see a friends boat but when the 'ice caves' do finally settle in be advised that I will become much more crusty.

Cheers.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

CalebD said:


> And I do think it is a clever idea. You would not be the first person to head down the eastern seaboard with only an outboard. This guy did it in 1912: Amazon.com: The Boy, Me, and the Cat (9781589762268): Henry Plummer: Books
> Betcha' didn't know they even had outboards in 1912!
> 
> Still waiting for the 'ice caves' to form up here. The threat is only that I like to get down to 'Naptown about twice a year for a sail on your skinny Chessy waters. I'd be happy to stop by your boat and admire and lambaste all the hard work you have put into your boat.
> ...


Enjoy the Keys, sounds like the place to be right about now... and who knows, maybe we'll meet up on the bay sometime for a sail and some beers.. I am so ready after a year of no sailing and all work...

Outboards - had I never been to Fairwinds Marina, I'd have never known about ancient outboards.. ever been there? They have some of the most awesome old stuff hanging up in there, truly amazing motors. Each one has a "hold" tag on it too...

Cool looking book, have you read it? There was an ICW back then.... ?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

CnC,
I highly recommend that book by Henry Plummer ("Me, the Boy and the Cat"). It is an easy read and a fun slice of one man's account of going up and down the early ICW. Back then there was a canal that went up the Raritan River (in NJ) to the Delaware River (north of Philly) so they did relatively little 'outside' sailing as their main boat was small (~23'). They ran aground a few times but depended on their 'kicker' or OB engine and were able to fix it when needed. Some of his observations about the folks he met along the way are priceless; biased by his plain spoken New England background. I highly recommend it, five stars ***** out of five.
I really do like the 'engine-less' idea but having an engine you can use is better then rowing against the current. I also wish that electric motor and battery technology where better but I am not convinced that much of the manufacturing processes for batteries are 'green'. I'm convinced of the opposite really. 
I've grown to like my now antique 1967 Atomic 4 engine (even if it pollutes in it's own way) and have striven to make the old beast the devil I know, love and care for. It still gets me where I need to go and the more I care for it the better it seems to take care of me. Get the manuals for the outboard you end up going with if you don't already have them. 
My friends San Juan 29' is down in Marathon. I'll just be there for a few days to do an informal inspection of his boat and lambaste him for any short comings I find; and I expect to find a few. I'm also hoping to go for a sail above all. 
What seems a bit odd to me is that my T 27' weighs in at 7200#'s and his SJ 29' at about 6000#s. I seem to like older model boats better. We'll see.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the book recommendation, just ordered it!


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Some very interesting ideas here. I applaud anyone who works to preserve the look of a classic transom! I need an engine where I sail, and I must admit that one of the main reasons I passed on buying a particular boat years ago (a Cape Dory Typhoon) was that I just couldn't bear the thought of how an outboard looked hanging off that sweet Alberg design.

CnC, you and I differ on the desireability of an inboard engine, but I salute your ingenuity and sensibility in developing this solution. +1 to you sir.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris,

I know this goes back a long way but how about preserving the looks and original design of your boat and just use the inboard when your lives depend on it? If you are going to violate your "engineless" concept what does it matter as to what kind of engine you use to violate it with? Besides, the inboard would provide the extra thrust when needed and also provide an easy way to charge your batteries, if you have any? I am sure I am missing something here but not sure what?

Dabnis


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

CnC,
I recently read an article, don't remember where, about using the dinghy as a push boat. Have you considered that? While your non-bracket is very nice looking, I think you will always see it there on the transom and it will be an eye sore, especially when you get further south and rust becomes more of a problem.
As I was sailing home from doing a bottom job last week I saw a barge pushboat that took the "form follows function" dictum to the limit. This "boat" was nothing more that a big, really big, engine with control room mounted on top. The hull was square, probably 12X12 and had two verticle push bars mounted on the front. His bow wave without a barge was impressive. So I'm thinking, how ugly is that? 
Sometimes I wish "they" had never put an engine in a sailboat, but there are times when they are essential when in a narrow waterway. I like the side mount idea as it will reduce the tendency for the prop to rise out of the water as the boat pitches over wakes and waves. I think you will find it especially so on your boat which has a pretty long aft overhang, eventhought it has a low freeboard. Since you have good metal working skills I encourage you to design a really slick system that puts the outboard on the side about where the prop for an inboard would be. 
Your thoughts?
John


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

dabnis said:


> Chris,
> 
> I know this goes back a long way but how about preserving the looks and original design of your boat and just use the inboard when your lives depend on it? If you are going to violate your "engineless" concept what does it matter as to what kind of engine you use to violate it with? Besides, the inboard would provide the extra thrust when needed and also provide an easy way to charge your batteries, if you have any? I am sure I am missing something here but not sure what?
> 
> Dabnis


He's already filled the armature, it would be some work re-instituting an inboard again. But if he did I think he wanted to go retro with an atomic 4, But wouldn't rule out a small block chevy as well...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

CalebD said:


> I also wish that electric motor and battery technology where better but I am not convinced that much of the manufacturing processes for batteries are 'green'. I'm convinced of the opposite really.


I was also hoping the elctric motor/battery would be the way to go, but now we are hearing about car fires and boat fires due to the lithium ion batteries. Sounds like we gotta ways to go. Apparently the lithium ion batteries can burn very easily if not handled and charged properly and even then catch fire. CnC, I realize you want to go engineless but if you ever do decide to install an inboard what about finding a good yanmar 1gmd, 10 HP (direct sea water cooled engine). You can burn bio diesel and not have the diesel fume smell (exhasut or fuel). Relatively environmentally friendly, takes up little space (you could have say a 3 gallon fuel tank). When not using my 3gmd I flush with fresh water so hopefully corrosion won't be an issue for a while.
Here is one in Annapolis:
Single cylinder Yanmar
Regards


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> The old Yanmar 2gm is long gone, and in it's place is an oven and sink, a filled in rudder and prop aperture, and of course storage until the cows come home... (and a white sparkly clean dry, really dry - as in no water/oil ever - deep bilge). The difference between a 4 hp ob with an integrated tank and that thing is substantial. One of the (many) huge reasons for getting it gone was the size of that motor, it was massive and way too much for a 10k pound boat (imo). I just can't have a diesel of that magnitude protruding into the living space. It stank, scared the bird, and generally made being below while under power quite unpleasant. Had she come with a 1gm, maybe..
> 
> Anyway, there are still a ton of reasons I don't want a "real" motor, another of which being I really want the challenge, the challenge of a destination reached through sail alone. Not using the diesel (but having it) is like the holodeck with the safety protocols on - a good idea, but no real danger. The dangers involved are what will make every action I decide to take as a captain count, hone my skills, and what will bring the greatest satisfaction when arriving at point B through brains and forethought. Or put me on the rocks, whatever. Some people need to jump out of airplanes, some people need to race motorcycles, I need to sail for "real" and see if I have what it takes to do this and cruise succesfully. It's just something I'm compelled to do right now.
> 
> ...


Haven't jumped out of any airplanes yet but did race off road motorcycles in the desert and in the National Forests on legal, approved courses, for 30 years. Can't do that any more, too many trips over the handlebars

I completely understand the challenge aspect. Just seems like mixing it up with commercial traffic with minimal power that is not readily available is kind of like riding without a helmet and protective gear. Best of luck and keep us posted on your adventures. Forgot, tell us about batteries?

Dabnis


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris, how do you nav lights work without a battery (oil lamps)? How is the compost toilet working- thinking maybe installing one myself.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> Wait, I was told _sailing vessels have the right of way_, so ...shouldn't be an issue...(rimshot/cymbal).....


Not over commercial vessels that are restricted in their ability to maneuver.... (rimshot/cymbal)

Seriously, a barge or container ship in my neck of the woods will absolutely turn you to splinters if you don't get out of the way and you would be found liable for the scratches on their bow. Practice getting that O/B installed in seconds.

We won't start the whole thing again. Boats sailed without engines for centuries. I wish you the best with it. They just didn't do it on the ICW with modern conflicting traffic.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

casey1999 said:


> Chris, how do you nav lights work without a battery (oil lamps)? How is the compost toilet working- thinking maybe installing one myself.


Yup, oil lamps. Copper no less, and really beautiful in their form and functionality. They bill them as visible from 20km (lol, yea - ok then..), but they are very bright with the heavy fresnel lenses magnifying the light, and seemingly wind proof so far.

The composting toilet is the last frontier, as of right now it's still waiting patiently for it's first deposit. All the other stuff gets used as we work (still working, the end is nigh though). I'll admit though, even though I'm a believer and have even seen them in person on a few boats in use (and all was fine with nothing but glowing reviews), still have that "uh, hmm..." feeling...

I'm sure it'll be fine, again I'm a believer and have seen them in use in a live aboard capacity and all was fine (no stink at all).


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Not over commercial vessels that are restricted in their ability to maneuver.... (rimshot/cymbal)
> 
> Seriously, a barge or container ship in my neck of the woods will absolutely turn you to splinters if you don't get out of the way and you would be found liable for the scratches on their bow. Practice getting that O/B installed in seconds.
> 
> We won't start the whole thing again. Boats sailed without engines for centuries. I wish you the best with it. They just didn't do it on the ICW with modern conflicting traffic.


Huh, it's not like that here on the Chesapeake at all. The barges and ships here will often stop to let smaller boats pass, and even with the occasional collision - the captains usually just shake hands and move on, leaving it unreported..

Thanks for the well wishes, I think it might be the first time


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> Huh, it's not like that here on the Chesapeake at all. The barges and ships here will often stop to let smaller boats pass, and even with the occasional collision - the captains usually just shake hands and move on, leaving it unreported..
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, I think it might be the first time


Wha... huh?

I was nearly run down in my Coronado 25 by a container vessel last year. I was near Bloody Point, making a stbd/stbd passing, when he abruptly turned further to stbd, causing me to dodge. I had a passenger whom I directed to drop to the cockpit sole to make sure that they didn't get pitched overboard while I negotiated the wake.

No comms from them, whatsoever. I dunno, maybe they were the exception and not the rule. I hope.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chrisncate said:


> Lol, that was my point... (I guess I was too deadpan in my delivery..)..


Yes.... Delivery. Always delivery.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> Huh, it's not like that here on the Chesapeake at all. The barges and ships here will often stop to let smaller boats pass, and even with the occasional collision - the captains usually just shake hands and move on, leaving it unreported..
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, I think it might be the first time


Well, that is really nice of them, totally the opposite from my experiences of many years in and outside of San Francisco Bay. My definition of who has the right of way is which vessel is bigger than the other. Some time ago after arguing with my Dad about whether or not to start the motor to avoid a tanker
I pushed him aside and started it. Had it not started immediately My wife and I, my two daughters, and my Dad would have been killed. nice to see that wouldn't happen in your area. Keep them comimg!!

Dabnis


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dabnis said:


> Well, that is really nice of them, totally the opposite from my experiences of many years in and outside of San Francisco Bay. My definition of who has the right of way is which vessel is bigger than the other. Some time ago after arguing with my Dad about whether or not to start the motor to avoid a tanker
> I pushed him aside and started it. Had it not started immediately My wife and I, my two daughters, and my Dad would have been killed. nice to see that wouldn't happen in your area. Keep them comimg!!
> 
> Dabnis


I think it was CnC's failed effort at sarcasm.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I think it was CnC's failed effort at sarcasm.


I am sure it was. I seriously doubt that any commercial skipper would endanger his vessel and crew to even try to avoid running a small boat down.
For liability purposes he might blow the whistle and try a short burst of reverse just before he runs you down? Chris, keep trolling!!

Dabnis


----------



## Mirage26 (May 23, 2012)

mitchbrown said:


> nice looking bracket. Good idea and nice craftsmanship. Thumbs up from me
> 
> Mitch


I cannot see the pictures.
Mirage26


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking bracket bracket.

Your bracket is the same I have for the kicker on my Tolman Skiff. Over ayear of bouncing around on the road, it finally cracked the fiberglass because of the stress at the bottom of the bracket. Your bracket bracket is not much bigger than the footprint of the bracket. I now use a piece of 3/16 G10 about 1" wider but 2" longer between the bracket and hull to spread the load. You will also need such.


----------



## jeffzee (May 30, 2007)

Those are some welds!!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup nice bit of TIC welding there. Not often one sees that on a home made bit of kit.
More often then not I tend to look up when seeing "home job welding" and try to find the pidgeon that done it in the spreaders.

ATB

Michael


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

...


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm impressed. Precious few are willing to come back later and admit that maybe their grand, unconventional plans turned out to be a bit of "insanity." Takes a big man to make that sort of admission and my hat is off to you.

Let's hope that others will read this and realize that sometimes the unconventional is unconventional for a very good reason--because the conventions WORK!


----------



## hopcar (Jul 6, 2013)

I see that this is an old thread that's just been revived. A couple of people mentioned having a similar mount on their boats. I think what they had was a Garelick 71053.
Works like yours does but it's not as pretty.

ADAPTER PLATE FOR ALUMINUM MOTOR BRACKETS - Garelick Eez-In


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Had to chuckle over your method of bending the toe rail . Did a similar job on Thane, (with ropes+tackle at the dock) pulling 20 ft 2x4.s on the flat around my modified Spray for bulwarks. (6 times around) Glue and nailed with bolts thru before cap. I was also a broke purist (engineless) for a while. Finally got a job to rectify the situation.


----------

